# Brasilia Rossi RR45 Doser



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I picked up one of these recently and wanted to modify it for single dosing at home. I understand that some forum members use it for espresso and wanted to get some tips and ideas for mods. Particularly keen on learning how to use it without the automatic grind function, the hopper and with a lens hood etc. Also need to get a new set of burrs and would appreciate any pointers.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

My mods are vey basic. I have removed the hopper and replaced it with the funnel from an aeropress (could do with longer neck), I got rid of the doser and replaced it with a plastic bottle with a hole in the side facing the burrs, and the neck cut away to get a container underneath.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Not too sure if I want to get rid of the doser just yet. Are you having any problems with static. How are you finding it for dialling in and using it for espresso?


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

No issues with static, I have added an earthing wire that the coffee hits before falling out the bottom, seems to keep it in check. Because the doser has been removed the last grinds can be retrieved from the bottom of the burrs. Looks crap but seems to work ok. I will measure the retention tomorrow and put some photos up. With my slightly fettled Gaggia Classic it takes around 30 sec to get 36g of coffee from 18g of ground coffee. I would like to make it stepless, but I get good enough results at the moment. I also grind for filter coffee on it, but still a bit new to that.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

If you've just got the aeropress funnel as a hopper how do you deal with popcorning?


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a shot glass that's about the right diameter to sit on the beans.


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=21922


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a RR45OD. When I bought it I changed burrs (available from Espresso Underground) and changed the step ring from a 40 to 80 step ring. I use an acrylic tube for a hopper with a length of copper rod as a weight to get better grind consistency. Would definitely recommend a weight on top of beans to improve the grind consistency. If you have anything which looks even remotely dodgy get the parts now as they are no longer being made.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Definitely need new burrs and will get onto espresso underground. Do you know where I can get the 80 stepped ring as well as an acrylic tube?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

@Dallah @TheDude @fenix

Just taking it apart for a much needed clean up. The thing is filthy with oil residue. Does anyone know whether it is OK to dip the upper burr carrier in some solution like puly caff\cafiza to get rid of it?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Riz said:


> View attachment 19720
> 
> 
> @Dallah @TheDude @fenix
> ...


That is what I did and it didn't seem to cause any ill effects.


----------

